# Wie kann man am besten programmieren erlernen?



## super_junior (8. Apr 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

habe in meinem Studiengang Informatik drin,komme aber leider nicht so ganz klar mit diesem Fach aber ich würde es gerne erlernen.Ich meine das Interesse dafür ist ja da.
Bin leider in beiden Klausuren durchgefallen.Muss Informatik leider im nächsten Semester nachschreiben
Bis dahin hätte ich doch einiges Zeit um mehr über die Sprache Java und Algorithmen zu lernen nicht wahr?
Ich wollte euch gerne fragen,wie man am besten das Programmieren lernt,denn ich habe damit noch immense Schwierigkeiten.
Nachhilfe habe ich schon versucht zu suchen,aber leider meldet sich keiner drauf und die meisten werden abgezockt,deshalb versuche ich es auf eigene Faust zu erlernen.
Könnt ihr mir gute Literatur empfehlen?
Ich habe das Buch ie Programmiersprache Java von Ken Arnold(finde es irgendwie aber nicht so berauschend)
oder ne Software,bei der man es ganz gut erlernen kann?
Meint ihr reicht es,wenn man jeden Tag ein bisschen was dafür tut und ich habe vor in meinem Freundeskreis(sie sind nämlich vllt zuverlässiger) zu fragen,ob sie nicht lust hätten mit mir immer einmal in der Woche zu programmieren.
Oder wie kann man es am besten erlernen?habt ihr da Tipps?

Lieben Dank


----------



## muckelzwerg (8. Apr 2011)

Langsam.Wieviel Versuche hast Du noc für die Klausuren? Du hast die beiden leichteren bereits in den Sand gesetzt.
FRAG UM HIMMELS WILLEN NICHT UNS!!
Wie man "Programmieren lernt" da können wir Dir seitenweise Kram erzählen. Aber an erster Stelle steht mal Deine Klausur.
Und für die ist es SCHEIßEGAL, ob Du Programmieren lernst. Da zählt, dass Du bestehst.
Also setz Deinen Arsch in Bewegung und verschaff Dir die richtigen Infos und die richtige Unterstützung für die Klausur dort, wo es auch was bringt. Im Umfeld Deiner Hochschule und nicht bei uns.
Wir haben noch viel weniger Interesse daran, dass Du bestehst, als ein abzockender Nachhilfelehrer. Wir klicken einfach einen Thread weiter.


Programmieren lernt man, indem man programmiert. Ist wie Fahrradfahren. Machn, machen, machen. Aber das muss für Deine Klausur überhaupt keine Bedeutung haben. Es kann sehr gut sein, dass einige der besten Programmierer hier aus dem Forum durchfallen würden, weil die notwendigen Infos nur in der Lehrveranstaltung zu holen sind.
Wenn Du konkrete Probleme hast, dann bring sie her. Programmieraufgaben? Her damit. Probeklausuren? Her damit.
Aber bitte kein "wie lernt man Programmieren", wenn Du in Wahrheit eine Klausur bestehen musst.

(Falls Dir die Klausur schulz ist, dann kannst Du meinen ganzen Sermon natürlich gleich wieder vergessen.)


----------



## fastjack (8. Apr 2011)

@muckelzwerg nun mal langsam und vielleicht mit weniger Kraftausdrücken... Die Wir-Form hat es Dir wohl besonders angetan.

Programmieren kannst Du nur durch probieren lernen, sollte mit einem guten Editor (du brauchst nicht gleich eine IDE) und Java + PC natürlich kein Problem sein. Es gibt viele Tutorials zu fast allen Themen im Internet.

Literatur gibt es wie Sand am Meer, u.a. 

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –
Das große Buch Java: Amazon.de: Yan Hackl, Michael Knapp, Bernd Kretschmer: Bücher


----------



## muckelzwerg (8. Apr 2011)

Fastjack, ich hab genug Studenten mit solchen Ansagen durch Klausuren und ihr ganzes Studium fallen sehen. Teilweise gute Freunde und Kollegen von mir. Musst Du schon mir überlassen, wie ich da reagiere.
Solange es nicht moderiert werden muss, sollte es in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Final_Striker (8. Apr 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/111159-liste-empfohlenen-buechern.html


----------



## Firephoenix (8. Apr 2011)

Hi,
Um mal auf das zurückzukommen was der Rest schon geschrieben hat:
Java lernt man durch benutzen, das einzige was du dafür brauchst ist ein Editor oder für etwas komfortableres Arbeiten (und auch mit Arbeitszeit verbunden) eine IDE wie z.b. Eclipse.
Du hast im Forum ja auch schon einige Threads erstellt bei denen du Hilfe zu Übungsaufgaben gestellt hast, wirklich verfolgt hast du davon aber offenbar keinen.
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/115403-programm-ermittlung-primzahlen.html
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/113454-mergesort-iterativ-rekursiv.html
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/112783-traversierungen.html
Für weiters zu Java hilft echt nur sich selbst Aufgaben zu stellen (und zwar so kleine wie möglich - meistens lernt man daraus am meisten, und ein warcraft-klon ist keine Übungsaufgabe mehr) und diese irgendwie durchzufummeln. Wenn man sich selbst mal durch Arrays gekämpft hat und die x-te Nullpointer geflogen ist dann weißt man irgendwann wie es geht und wie man die Dinger verwendet.
Gleiches gilt für Schleifen etc.
Ich gebe an meiner Uni selbst auch Hilfestellung bei Leuten die für Klausuren lernen und bei 60% von denen die durchfallen liegt es daran, dass sie denken man könte Programmieren einfach auswendig lernen und dann kann man es.
Klar, wenn ich jemandem der die Grund-Syntax von Java kann (was echt nicht viel ist...)
sage: "Schreibe eine Schleife die x mal durchläuft und bei jedem Durchlauf die Zählvariable darauf prüft ob sie gerade ist (eine zahl ist dann gerade wenn sie modulo 2 == 0 ergibt). Falls die Zahl gerade ist soll "die zahl ist gerade" ausgegeben werden, falls nicht "die zahl ist ungerade").
Aber kann der die Aufgabe auch noch bearbeiten wenn ich ihm sage: "schreibe ein Programm, dass x Zahlen prüft ob sie gerade sind".
Diesen Schritt von komplexem Problem zu kleinen Programmkomponenten zu schaffen, das ist kreatives Arbeiten und hat nichts mehr mit Ausweniglernen zu tun, sondern geht nur durch Übung.

Und wenn es eben bei solchen Übungen Detailfragen gibt, dann bietet sich das Forum an (bei kleineren Sachen kannst du mir auch gerne ne PN schreiben, ich liebe Uniaufgaben und nehme mir immer gerne Zeit für Leute die wirklich etwas Lernen wollen).
Gruß


----------



## Ark (8. Apr 2011)

Was bei ganz kleinen Aufgaben zwecks Übung geht (z.B. ein Objekt, das über laufend eingegebene Zahlen das arithmetische Mittel errechnet): mehrmals schreiben.  Zumindest mir macht es auch Spaß, effizientere Algorithmen zu ersinnen; typisches Beispiel: Primzahlenerzeugung.

Ark


----------



## Tomate_Salat (8. Apr 2011)

@muckelzwerg: Es gibt Grenzen. 

@TO: Im Forum gibt es einige solcher Threads. Du kannst noch so viel Theorie machen, wenn du es nicht Anwenden kannst, hast du eben ein Problem ergo programmier etwas. Mach dabei aber einen Schritt nach dem anderen. Meine Vorredner haben was von WoW-Clon gesagt, wenn du Anfänger bist, sage ich: Begnüge dich mit Consolenanwedungen, auch wenn diese anfangs nicht spannend sind. Hast du Übungsaufgaben/Klausuren vom letzten/aktuellen Studium? Dann geh diese durch, bei fragen kannst du dich gerne an das Forum wenden. Bedenke dabei: Je konkreter die Fragen, desdo konkreter die Antworten ;-)  und ich schreibe es vorweg: erfahrungsgemäß wird die rote Schrift übersehen, überseh diese einfach nicht und setze Java-Codes in zukünftigen Posts in diese Java-Tags .


----------



## muckelzwerg (9. Apr 2011)

Tomate_Salat, völlig richtig. Es gibt zum Beispiel eine Grenze bis wohin  man den Standardkram runterbetet, mit tollen Büchern, Onlinekursen etc., weil es für einen ja sowieso bedeutungslos ist, ob jemand wirklich Programmieren lernt, oder seine Klausur besteht. 
Nächste Woche kommt der nächste Nick mit der gleichen Frage.
Es gibt Grenzen bis wohin man sich selbst ob seiner tollen Antworten und größeren Ahnung feiert. 
Es gibt Grenzen, bis wohin eine Antwort gut für einen selbst, gut für ein Forum, gut für die Rolle als Berater, oder aber doch eher gut für den Fragenden ist.
Und diese Grenzen werden hier durchweg überschritten.
Wenn er die nächste Klausur versemmelt kann er nicht sagen "Aba, Tomate_Sala vom Javaforum hat mir doch gesagt ...".
Gerade wenn man die Verantwortung für etwas nicht übernehmen will und kann, sollte man sich verantwortlich verhalten.
Und da meine Aussagen in den ganzen Standardantworten sowieso untergehen, hätte ich es vielleicht sogar noch deutlicher schreiben können.

Wer hat denn hier von einem WoW-Clon geschrieben?


----------



## sn1x (9. Apr 2011)

muckelzwerg hat schon Recht. Aber für mich sieht's so aus, als hätte er ganz andere Probleme.

Hast du schon einmal Google oder die Suchfunktion bemüht? Zu dem Thema gibt es gefühlt eine millionen Threads.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass du in der Vergangenheit Threads eröffnet hast, nach Hilfestellung gefragt und dich nie wieder gemeldet oder bedankt hast. Gute Manieren sehen anders aus.

Naja, zu deinem Problem. Ich würde mir Informationen zu der Klausur beschaffen (wobei bei 2 Versuchen sollten alle vorhanden sein) und einfach alles lernen. Kostenlose Lektüre gibt es und programmieren lernt man, indem man programmiert.
Auf das du bekommst, was du verdienst.


----------



## Firephoenix (9. Apr 2011)

Hi,
@Muckelzwerg, das mit dem Klon war von mir:


> Für weiters zu Java hilft echt nur sich selbst Aufgaben zu stellen (und zwar so kleine wie möglich - meistens lernt man daraus am meisten, und ein warcraft-klon ist keine Übungsaufgabe mehr) und diese irgendwie durchzufummeln.


Wobei ich damit auch nur ein Negativbeispiel für zu große Übungen gesucht habe 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es sich lohnt, sich wegen solchen Threads so anzugehen,
wenn der TO eben Probleme mit seinen Klausuren hat ist das sein Problem, das hier ist ja kein Hausaufgabenforum sondern ein Java-Forum.
Und in dem Forum erwarte ich selbst auf eine Java-Frage (die vernünftig gestellt ist) eine Java-Antwort. Im Gegenzug versuche ich da wo ich es kann bei Java-Fragen entsprechende Antworten zu geben.
Aus meiner Sicht ist der Thread hier nur einer von vielen (wie Tomate ja schon geschrieben hat) bei der jemand nachfragen will wie er am besten Java lernen kann (ob das jetzt für Klausuren ist oder für seinen Hobbykram interessiert mich dabei nicht). Und dafür gibt es eigentlich nur die Antwort die man auch x-mal im Web findet: Selber üben.
Ich sehe darin auch nichts schlechtes, auch wenn Leute neu im Forum sind kann man ja trotzdem versuchen ihre Frage zu beantworten. Auf entsprechendes Verhalten im Forum kann man ja trotzdem hinweisen (eigene Threads nicht mitverfolgen, häufige Frage, Suchfunktion etc.)

Wobei in dem Thread hier eh noch keine einzige Antwort des TO kam 
Gruß


----------



## muckelzwerg (9. Apr 2011)

Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> wenn der TO eben Probleme mit seinen Klausuren hat ist das sein Problem
> ...
> Aus meiner Sicht ist der Thread hier nur einer von vielen
> ...
> (ob das jetzt für Klausuren ist oder für seinen Hobbykram interessiert mich dabei nicht). Und dafür gibt es eigentlich nur die


Siehst Du, das ist GENAU das, was ich gechrieben habe. Da brauchst Du gar nicht erst auf Tomate zu verweisen, das steht in meinen Beiträgen.
Und eben weil es für fast alle hier völlig egal ist, ob er seine Klausur besteht oder nicht, sollte man ihm besonders deutlich sagen, dass er sich da anders drum kümmern muss.
Schau Dir doch mal seine konkreten Aufgabenstellungen an. Primzahlentest, MergeSort, Bäume ...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Apr 2011)

Unglaublich. Muckelzwerg, deine vorurteilsbehafteten Kommentare kannst du dir schenken! Wenn dich der Thread stört, dann verlasse ihn, aber hör auf Leute zu beleidigen und iwelche Sachen zu unterstellen! Der TO will keinen Verantworlichen, er will jmd der ihm hilft und dafür ist das Forum da. Du willst ihm nicht helfen? Dann halt einfach die klappe!


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Apr 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Unglaublich. Muckelzwerg, deine vorurteilsbehafteten Kommentare kannst du dir schenken! Wenn dich der Thread stört, dann verlasse ihn, aber hör auf Leute zu beleidigen und iwelche Sachen zu unterstellen! Der TO will keinen Verantworlichen, er will jmd der ihm hilft und dafür ist das Forum da. Du willst ihm nicht helfen? Dann halt einfach die klappe! Du denkst der TO nutzt dich nur aus? Dann verlasse ganz das Forum, was glaubst du wieviele Leute hier täglich Fragen posten aber nicht bereit sind zu helfen oder einfach wieder abhauen! Also halte dich zukünftig zurück!



Hm, ich bin ja nicht muckelzwerg, aber... was du ihm da unterstellst kann ich aus dem irgendwie nicht rauslesen, was er geschrieben hat ???:L

Und ich finde, muckelzwerg hat hier schon Recht. Natürlich ist es richtig: wenn jemand ins Forum kommt und fragt wie man Java am besten lernt, dann kann man da auf jeden Fall mal eine Antwort geben, egal in welchem Kontext die Frage gestellt wurde. Und das ist geschehen, es wurde auf die Insel verlinkt und auf die empfohlenen Bücher.
Aber der TO beschreibt auch konkret seine Situation mit der Prüfung, und es ist vielleicht nicht verkehrt wenn das auch mal jemand nicht ignoriert.


			
				muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab genug Studenten mit solchen Ansagen durch Klausuren und ihr ganzes Studium fallen sehen. Teilweise gute Freunde und Kollegen von mir. Musst Du schon mir überlassen, wie ich da reagiere.
> Solange es nicht moderiert werden muss, sollte es in Ordnung sein.


Das geht mir nämlich ganz genauso. Und ich finde wir sollten hier nicht die gewünschte Absolution geben nach dem Motto "Lies die Insel dann schaffst du die Klausur bestimmt" oder "Programmier einmal die Woche mit Freunden dann schaffst du die Klausur bestimmt". Das können wir hier im Internet ziemlich schlecht, deshalb bin ich auch der Meinung dass er sich an seiner Hochschule Hilfe zu seinen konkreten Problemen holen sollte (und die bisherigen Threads des TO zeigen meiner Meinung nach, dass diese Probleme existieren...).


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Apr 2011)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:


> Hm, ich bin ja nicht muckelzwerg, aber... was du ihm da unterstellst kann ich aus dem irgendwie nicht rauslesen, was er geschrieben hat ???:L



Ja ich beim durchlesen auch nicht. Hab wohl einige Aussagen vermischt  Den letzten Satz habe ich mal fairerweise wieder gelöscht, dennoch bleib ich dabei: Bei der Hilfe braucht man den TO nicht anzugreifen.


----------



## muckelzwerg (10. Apr 2011)

Ja. ich <brauche> überhaupt nicht zu antworten und Du genausowenig. Trotzdem haben wir beiden wohl Gründe gefunden, zu antworten und uns dabei entschieden, wie wir das formulieren.
Soll ich jetzt sagen "nur weil Du mich nicht verstehst, oder es anders siehst ist das kein Grund MICH so anzugreifen"?
Schau mal wie verbal ausfallend Du mir gegenüber geworden bist. 
Ob ich nun schreibe "wurscht" oder "SCHEIßEGAL", ob ich schreibe "beweg Deinen Popo/Hintern/Arsch ..." macht sicherlich am Ton viel aus. Und den halte ich nach wie vor für angemessen. Am Inhalt ändert es nichts.
Aber nach doppelter Iteration und Bestätigung anderer Benutzer, dass ich mit meinen Aussagen recht habe, einen Strohmann zu spielen und Dinge wie "halt die Klappe" zu schreiben, ist eine andere Hausnummer.

In einem Studiengang, bei dem Informatik nur einen geringen Teil einnimmt, ist die allgemeine Fähigkeit Programmieren zu können von ziemlich geringer Bedeutung. Selbst bei reinen Informatikstudiengängen muss das für die Klausur nicht viel ausmachen.
Schaut euch seine Aufgaben an. Primzahlentests, Sortieralgorithmen, Rekursion ... da braucht er nicht viel Java. Und am Ende ist in der Klausur vielleicht sogar Speudocode verlangt etc. Programmieren lernen, klar. Java lernen, auch gerne.
Aber nicht als Weg um eine Klausur zu bestehen.


----------



## Herr Kaiser (10. Apr 2011)

Hihi, bin ja noch nicht lange dabei, habe aber bisher dieses JForum für das erste trollfreie Forum gehalten. Manchmal muss ich schmunzeln, wie naiv man in meinem Alter noch sein kann ;-)


@super_junior: Ich hoffe, du lässt dir nicht einreden, dass an deiner Fragestellung irgendwas nicht in Ordnung sei. Ich war noch vor wenigen Monaten in genau deiner Situation. Hier meine Hitliste, was mir beim Vorankommen am meisten gebracht hat:

1) java-forum.org (hatte das Glück, immer gute Hilfestellung zu erfahren und blieb von belehrenden Selbstdarstellern verschont).

2) es gibt eine Reihe von Java-Büchern, für die die Buchpreisbindung aufgehoben wurde, und die daher für 'n Appel und 'n Ei zu haben sind. Von denen waren für mich als Anfänger besonders hilfreich:
-  D. Ratz u. a.; Grundkurs Programmieren in Java, Band 1
- H. Schildt & J O'Neil: Java 5 ge-packt (nicht die neueste Java-Version, aber als schnelles Nachschlagewerk zum immer-neben-der-Tastatur-liegen-haben sehr gut brauchbar)
D. Frischalowski & U. Böttcher: Java 6
L. Müller: Das Java 6 Codebook (Beispeilcodes bis zum Abwinken)

Völlig kostenlos, da online lesbar:
natürlich die immer wieder genannte Bibel: "Java ist auch eine Insel"
oder auch: Java(TM) Programmierhandbuch und Referenz

Ich weiß, dass die genannte Referenzen nicht alle auf dem allerneuesten Stand sind, aber für uns als Anfänger geht es darum, erst einmal den Fuß in die Tür zu kriegen und ein erstes Gespür dafür zu bekommen, was Java ist. Die genannten Dinge haben mir dabei geholfen, und bei allem, was dabei unbeantwortet blieb, war java-forum.org zur Stelle. 

(bei dieser Gelegenheit nochmal Danke an alle Helfer!)


----------



## AlfAtor (10. Apr 2011)

Herr Kaiser hat gesagt.:


> 1) java-forum.org (hatte das Glück, immer gute Hilfestellung zu erfahren und blieb von belehrenden Selbstdarstellern verschont).



Leider musste in meiner Studienzeit selber entsprechende Erfahrungen machen.

Wenn der TO sich hier noch mal melden sollte, bin ich natürlich gerne bereit, bei seinen Aufgabenstellungen zu helfen (die ich gar nicht schlecht zum Anfangen finde).


----------



## kirax (10. Apr 2011)

Ein sehr gutes Buch, das uns damals im Studium empfohlen wurde:
Programmieren lernen: Eine grundlegende Einführung mit Java von Peter Pepper (Springer-Verlag)

Fängt auch bei Null an, geht aber viel mehr in die Tiefe und betrachtet z.B. auch mathematische Hintergründe und beleuchtet die Komplexität einzelner Algorithmen im O-Kalkül. Es ist gleichermaßen ein Lehrwerk, das das Handwerk beibringen soll, gleichzeitig ein Nachschlagewerk für diverse Codeschnipsel nach (u.a.) Sortieralgorithmen.

Aber das ist auch nur für denjenigen was, der Programmieren lernen will. Zu der angefachten Diskussion sag ich jetzt nichts weiter, aber wenn man wirklich Programmieren lernen will, dann kann ich dieses Buch nur empfehlen.
Arbeitet man die ca. 500 Seiten ernsthaft durch und macht die Übungsaufgaben, ist man schonmal sehr gut gerüstet (zum Programmieren, NICHT für eine Klausur!!) und muss sich nicht mehr als Anfänger betiteln.


----------



## derSarkasmus (10. Apr 2011)

ich würd ja nicht soviel auf muckelzwerg hören, wenn seine Freunde alle durch die Klausur gefallen sind 

in 500 Seiten kann alles abgehandelt werden, was man für java und auch andere themen braucht... wag ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## kirax (10. Apr 2011)

derSarkasmus hat gesagt.:


> in 500 Seiten kann alles abgehandelt werden, was man für java und auch andere themen braucht... wag ich zu bezweifeln



ich auch :smoke:


----------



## muckelzwerg (11. Apr 2011)

derSarkasmus hat gesagt.:


> ich würd ja nicht soviel auf muckelzwerg hören, wenn seine Freunde alle durch die Klausur gefallen sind


Ich würde ja nicht so schnell und kurz springen, ohne darüber nachzudenen. Im Gegensatz zu diesen Freunden hat muckelzwerg sein Studium mit Auszeichnung bestanden. Trotzdem stellt er heute noch Anfängerfragen und ist bei weitem kein Vollblutprogrammierer. 
Passt ja eigentlich ganz gut zu seinen Aussagen, das allgemeines "Programmieren lernen" und Erfolg in Klausuren nicht unbedingt korrelieren.
Woher gäb es denn sonst die ganzen studierten "Fachidioten die von Programmierung keine Ahnung haben" auf die so gerne geschimpft wird?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (12. Apr 2011)

@muckelzwerg: wie es in den Wald schallt...  Wenn du den TO angreifst, zudem das ganze noch in der WIR-Form musst du mit einer entsprechenden Gegenreaktion rechnen. Auf Antworten die den TO (und das ist wohl nicht nur meine Meinung) grundlos angreifen, können wir verzichten. Oder sind wir jetzt schon soweit, dass man Leute fertig machen darf, weil Sie eine Frage haben? Diese Diskussion zieht den Thread schon unnötigerweise weit in die länge, weswegen ich hier aussteigen werde. Ich hoffe du legst iwann mal deine Vorurteile ab und erkennst: Menschen sind individuen. Was für den einen Stimmt muss noch lange nicht für den anderen zutreffen. 

Ciao.


----------



## muckelzwerg (12. Apr 2011)

Tomate, ließ doch mal Deine eigenen Worte mir gegenüber. Und dann frag Dich nochmal, ob ausgerechnet Du anderen was von "Angriffen" erzählen solltest.
Jemandem mal verbal in den Hintern zu treten, damit er sich gar nicht erst auf irgendeinen Blödsinn einlässt und gleich den richtigen Weg geht, ist alles andere als ein Agriff.
Dein Strohfeuer und die Seifenoper "Tomate.TRON - Anwalt der User" wird inzwischen SEHR langweilig.


----------



## akimoon (12. Apr 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt alles nochmal nachträglich durchgelesen, und muss dem Zwerg (tschuldigung, das musste einfach sein ) recht geben. Erstmal wäre es wichtig zu unterscheiden, ob senior wirklich Programmieren oder die Klausuren bestehen will. Erst dann kann ihm vernünftig geholfen werden denk ich.
Klar, es gibt Grundlagen, die sollte man auf jeden Fall können, aber schlussendlich sollte man sich vorher überlegen, was alles zu lernen ist und was das Ziel sein sollte.. gerade bei einem so vielfältigen und großen Gebiet wie Java... 

Außerdem wären meiner Meinung nach vielleicht die alten Unterlagen/Klausuren nicht schlecht, falls sie vorhanden sind. Dazu kann er ja jederzeit hier im Forum Fragen stellen.

Ansonsten geb ich den anderen aber auch insofern Recht, dass der Zwerg (nicht persönlich gemeint xD) das vielleicht ein bisschen freundlicher hätte schreiben können


----------



## derSarkasmus (12. Apr 2011)

muckelzwerg stilisiert sich selbst zum unbeliebtesten user...
warum muss denn programmieren lernen und klausur bestehen unbedingt antikorellieren?


----------



## schalentier (12. Apr 2011)

derSarkasmus hat gesagt.:


> warum muss denn programmieren lernen und klausur bestehen unbedingt antikorellieren?



Gugg dir halt ma ne Klausur an: Info 1, Uni Muenster

Wo hilft dir da jetzt praktische Erfahrung mit Java? Okay, bei der einen Aufgabe evtl. ein bisschen. Das ist uebrigens "Praktische Informatik", d.h. du kannst davon ausgehen, dass alle andren Lehrstuehle noch deutlich theoretischere Klausuren schreiben lassen...


----------



## derSarkasmus (12. Apr 2011)

kann nur von mir sagen, dass es nicht antikorelliert hat, aber sollte ich vielleicht nicht, weil muckelzwerg anscheinend eh bessere noten hat... aber abgesehen davon: selbes programmierparadigma, selbes prinzip gelernt. oder etwa nicht?


----------



## muckelzwerg (12. Apr 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem Account?


----------



## derSarkasmus (12. Apr 2011)

schalentier hat gesagt.:


> Gugg dir halt ma ne Klausur an: Info 1, Uni Muenster
> 
> Wo hilft dir da jetzt praktische Erfahrung mit Java? Okay, bei der einen Aufgabe evtl. ein bisschen. Das ist uebrigens "Praktische Informatik", d.h. du kannst davon ausgehen, dass alle andren Lehrstuehle noch deutlich theoretischere Klausuren schreiben lassen...



hab mal drüber geschaut. bei aufg. 1 hilft einem, EBNF und Definition von Literalen in JLS zu kennen. lernt man ausgibt genug, gelangt man früher oder später dahin

aufg. 2: potenz- und fak.-funktion/-methode implementieren sind aufgaben, die man gleich als erstes macht, wenn man programmieren lernt? man prüft halt nur noch das nächste sum.-glied mit >-operator, ob noch groß genug, um die methode noch nicht zu verlassen.

aufg. 3: in den zwei klassen gemäß der vorgabe methoden zum ableiten usw. überschreiben -> oo basics

aufg.4 + 5: da kenne ich die vorlesung nicht, dabei würde man evtl. "nur für die klausur lernen"


----------



## muckelzwerg (12. Apr 2011)

Setz Dich doch mal hin, stell den Wecker für 90 Minuten, mach den PC aus und löse mal die Klausur mit Papier und Stift.
Um die Nervosität zu simulieren kannst Du ja mal warten, bis Du dringend auf die Toilette musst.
Schalentier hat ja vielleicht die Lösungen zum Prüfen.
Und dann untersuche mal, welche Deiner Fähigkeiten zum Thema "Programmieren" Du da genutzt hast, wo entlang Deiner Übungen und Erfahrungen die erworben wurden und wie sie in ein Studiensemester passen, bei dem es gerade mal zwei Kurse zum Thema Informatik gibt und sicher noch einiges anderes zu tun ist.
Wenn Du dann nach wie vor der Meinung bist, dass der allgemeine Ansatz "Programmieren lernen" oder "Java lernen" der beste Weg ist, eine Wiederholungsklausur zu bestehen, dann bleib doch bei Deiner Meinung wie bisher.

Ich versteh gar nicht, was Du eigentlich willst. Meine Meinung kommt aus meiner Erfahrung. Deine aus der Deinigen. Wir werden beide unsere Meinung nicht ändern, nur weil jemand im Internet schreibt, dass sie falsch sei.
Wenn Du hier vor Deinem eigenen Ego einen "Streit" gewinnen willst, kürz das einfach ab und stell Dir gleich vor, Du hättest gewonnen und alle müssen akzeptieren, dass Du Recht hast. Das spart uns allen Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## derSarkasmus (12. Apr 2011)

muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> dann bleib doch bei Deiner Meinung wie bisher.



Wunderbar. Das kann man dann als Einlenken deinerseits verstehen, demzufolge ich dann den von dir beschworen Streit ein Stückchen mehr gewonnen hätte. Ich will mich aber nicht streiten oder sonst was, sondern auf eine sachliche Diskussion einlassen, bei der von dir bislang nicht viel mehr kam, außer dass du so tolle Auszeichnungen hast und genau weißt, was anfänger brauchen...mach doch selbst mal die klausur unter diesen speziellen bedingungen und teile uns deine erfahrung mit.


----------



## Noctarius (12. Apr 2011)

Da der TO seit dem ersten Post nicht mehr geantwortet hat, ist anzunehmen, dass seine Frage ausreichend beantwortet wurde. Sollte den nicht so sein, kann er den Thread gerne wieder öffnen lassen.

Ansonsten werde ich der Situations-Eskalation vorbeugen


----------

